# Unbekannte Rute



## fischmonger (23. Dezember 2022)

Mein Angelkumpel hat die auf nachfolgenden Bildern gezeigte Rute auf dem Flohmarkt für ein paar Euro gekauft. Es ist kein Label eines Herstellers drauf, auch keine Wurfgewichtsangabe. Ich denke, es ist eine Karpfenrute. Ich schätze die Testkurve auf etwa 2,5 lbs. Der Blank ist aus Glasfaser. Sie ist 3 Meter lang. Kennt jemand die Rute und hätte ein paar Infos dazu?


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich mache mal einen vorsichtigen Tip, bei Rollenhalter und Griff würde ich auf Balzer tippen.


----------



## silverfish (23. Dezember 2022)

Habe mal ne Shakespeare aus den 60ern gehabt, welche ähnlich oder gleich aussah.
Hab sie aber schon vor 10/12 Jahren abgebeben .
Leider kein Bild davon.


----------



## Nelearts (23. Dezember 2022)

Auf den Ersten Blick würde ich auch auf Shakesbeare tippen.
Allerdings macht mich die fehlende Kennzeichnung von Marke, Wurfgewicht etc. stutzig.


----------



## fischmonger (23. Dezember 2022)

Er will die Rute gerne weiter fischen, der alte Nostalgiker, sein Zielfisch ist der Karpfen. Könnte mir vorstellen dass die Rute gut zum stalken taugt, wegen der Teilung, der Länge und der parabolischen Aktion.


----------



## DUSpinner (23. Dezember 2022)

fischmonger schrieb:


> Er will die Rute gerne weiter fischen, der alte Nostalgiker, sein Zielfisch ist der Karpfen. Könnte mir vorstellen dass die Rute gut zum stalken taugt, wegen der Teilung, der Länge und der parabolischen Aktion.


Was ist stalken?


----------



## Mescalero (23. Dezember 2022)

Im Gegensatz zum Dasitzen, Futterplatz anlegen und warten läuft man herum und befischt die Karpfen gezielt auf Sicht.

Stalken heißt so viel wie Anschleichen oder Nachschleichen.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Dezember 2022)

stalken • Bedeutung, Beispielsatz & Herkunft
					

Was bedeutet »stalken«? Wir erklären die Bedeutung des Fremdwortes durch leicht verständliche Beispiele und Synonyme und zeigen die Herkunft des Wortes.



					wortwuchs.net


----------



## fischmonger (23. Dezember 2022)

Pirschangeln ist der deutsche Begriff. Sinngemäß angeln auf Fische auf Sicht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (23. Dezember 2022)

Es könnte auch eine Rute von DAM sein, Ringe und Wicklungen sowie Hülsen sehen mir ganz nach einer DAM aus... Der Rollenhalter sieht mir relativ neu bzw. unbenutzt aus... 
Eine Quick (Finessa) aus den 80ern würde sich ganz gut an dieser Rute machen!


----------



## Astacus74 (23. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Es könnte auch eine Rute von DAM sein, Ringe und Wicklungen sowie Hülsen sehen mir ganz nach einer DAM aus...



War auch mein erster Gedanke, mal sehen was noch an Vorschlägen kommt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte mal eine solche Rute (Erbstück), gleiche Farbe und Bauart, auch der selbe Rollenhalter, diese war nur zweiteilig, 2,70m lang und DAM stand drauf.

Jürgen


----------

